# 6700 reach shim, cable questions



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Tiny rubber square pieces came with it, are these the shims for reach? how are they installed? How is the oem cable for friction, vs gore other low friction cables?


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

Shims are for reach. You'll see a nice improvement in shifting by replacing the OEM cables with a good quality set...Gore or Shimano SP41. Also make sure that you route the cables with a smooth path.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

*sti shim*



Wheelman55 said:


> Shims are for reach. You'll see a nice improvement in shifting by replacing the OEM cables with a good quality set...Gore or Shimano SP41. Also make sure that you route the cables with a smooth path.


Is this for reach on hoods or drop? Does anyone agree hood reach is too much? (what is purpose of this)


----------

